# Idolizing people - is it healthy?



## Furretsu (Aug 29, 2008)

Thread title says it all, basically.

The past few weeks, I keep catching myself looking up Shirley Manson images, videos, interviews, etc. without realizing it. I model my actions by thinking about how she would handle a situation. It's really really weird.

I dunno. Should I be worried?


----------



## Furiianda (Aug 29, 2008)

I'd be really worried if idolising people was unhealthy (:
I mean, if you really like someone then I don't see a problem with idolising them like that... as long as you don't take it too far and your whole life becomes consumed by this person's actions and you spend all your time thinking about them, or anything.

Uh, if there's anything I can say... it's probably closer to "normal" than you think it is! Yes.


----------



## Altmer (Aug 29, 2008)

i only idolise people that should be idolised, and even then i don't try to meet them or look up too much to them

the only person that I consider an "idol" in the remotest sense of the word is Daniel Gildenlow and that is purely ideological


----------



## Jolty (Aug 29, 2008)

Furretsu said:


> The past few weeks, I keep catching myself looking up Shirley Manson images, videos, interviews, etc. without realizing it. I model my actions by thinking about how she would handle a situation. It's really really weird.


I do similar things

I don't think there's anything wrong with it, so long as you don't do _everything_ they ever do or try to be like a clone of them


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Aug 29, 2008)

Furretsu said:


> Thread title says it all, basically.
> 
> The past few weeks, I keep catching myself looking up Shirley Manson images, videos, interviews, etc. without realizing it. I model my actions by thinking about how she would handle a situation. It's really really weird.
> 
> I dunno. Should I be worried?


Idolizing is unhealthy, having a role model isn't.  You're between those two in my opinion!  It's not that unhealthy.


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 29, 2008)

Furiianda said:


> I'd be really worried if idolising people was unhealthy (:
> I mean, if you really like someone then I don't see a problem with idolising them like that... as long as you don't take it too far and your whole life becomes consumed by this person's actions and you spend all your time thinking about them, or anything.


*gentle weeping*


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 29, 2008)

What if a fictional character is your role model / idol?


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 29, 2008)

then you're delusional

imo


----------



## surskitty (Aug 29, 2008)

not really


I wouldn't but just make sure you don't cross into stalker territory.  :/


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 29, 2008)

surskitty said:


> I wouldn't but just make sure you don't cross into stalker territory.  :/


*more gentle weeping*


----------



## Shadowstar (Aug 29, 2008)

Furretsu said:


> then you're delusional
> 
> imo


*huggles Light Yagami and Commander Saturn pictures and Palkia plush*

Maybie...

I think it's perfectly healty, I have plenty, and I'm healthy.(I haven't died yet.=p)


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 29, 2008)

Furretsu said:


> then you're delusional
> 
> imo


well fictional people can have perfectly developed personalities, so no.




idolizing is stupid and unnecessary. Now, admiring someone, and thinking that 'hmm they do this kind of thing, I agree with that so much, I think it would be better if I did something like that' is perfectly ok, drawing off various people as you try to refine your own character. But you are pretty lame if you try to be just like X person in all sorts of ways.


----------



## Furiianda (Aug 30, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> *gentle weeping*


I'm sorry MD, but... I'm pretty sure you already knew that was unhealthy. ):


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 30, 2008)

It's okay to look up to people! As long as you don't let it get _too_ far. (Stalkerish crazy obsessive levels) And really, it doesn't sound that bad.

I personally model my actions off of the people I am close to in my life, I admire them and absorb a piece of them into my personality. Sometimes I'll use phrases they use or act a bit more like them. I find that I'm rather easily influenced, really my entire life I've had a role model or someone I've admired like that.


----------

